# Recommend me a handlebar bag...



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

...for a drop-bar bike...one that costs $60 or less, is sturdy and waterproof. If such a thing exists. It's for a customer, and I'm pretty sure it's for an older 10-spd style road bike. Too much cables sticking out everywhere are a problem getting other handlebar bags to work she says. 

If this has already been covered in another thread, do plz point me in the correct direction. thx.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I've seen some classy-looking ones on VeloOrange.


----------



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

Pablo said:


> I've seen some classy-looking ones on VeloOrange.


Oh, doye. 

Thanks.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Just in case someone looks this up: Velo Orange


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Acorn bags are the nicest ones I have seen, but you can't just go out and buy one. They are a small operation and only take orders on the first day of each month. I have two Acorn seatbags and they are worth the money and inconvenience of ordering, if can wait. Oh, and you better place your order about 12:01 am on the 1st of the month.

Acorn Bags Home


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

Arkel has nice ones, but out of the budget.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Why are these two similar bags so different in price? Is the difference worth it? (I'd like a bag to hold light batteries, etc. for super early or late rides and would rather buy a nice bag and spend more if it's better and will last longer.)

VeloOrange one: VO Baguette Saddle or Handlebar Bag - Bags, Panniers, and Baskets - Accessories 

Acorn one: Small Handlebar Bag


----------



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks cyber cycling friends!


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*bags*



Pablo said:


> Why are these two similar bags so different in price? Is the difference worth it? (I'd like a bag to hold light batteries, etc. for super early or late rides and would rather buy a nice bag and spend more if it's better and will last longer.)
> 
> VeloOrange one: VO Baguette Saddle or Handlebar Bag - Bags, Panniers, and Baskets - Accessories
> 
> Acorn one: Small Handlebar Bag


Quality of construction. Whether it's worth the difference in price is up to you. I have a couple of Acorn bags and they are higher quality than any I have seen, including Carradice. On the other hand, I ordered a Velo-Orange large saddle bag and ended up returning it because it was smaller than it appeared on their website and did not seem like it would hold up well.

BTW, Carradice makes a similar bag that can double as a handlebar or small rear bag, and it's midway in price. Best prices can be found at British websites.

Zipped Roll


----------



## NJgreyhead (Jun 27, 2009)

I like the Detours bag I got from rei.com. Bought it because it was well-reviewed and labeled "STI friendly," and it is. Well designed, and worth the $60.


----------



## Kurious Oranj (Oct 11, 2009)

I have been looking for handlebar bag as well. I would love to get a Berthoud or Acorn Boxy but they are pricy and I would need a front rack. I have an Ortlieb bag that is great but rather expensive.

I came across handlebar bags from Banjo Brothers on the web which have a quick release and come in at least 2 sizes, small and not so small... I am considering getting the larger one.


----------



## esXso (Jan 29, 2010)

I need a handlebar bag too. These two look good in a non retro-grouch way.

Lone Peak H-100 & H-075 Handlebar Pack Bag


----------

